# Wicks bubblegum recipe or tips?



## s kajee

hi guys, bought a bottle of this wicks bubblegum juice from a guy, now I'm hooked hahah. Has anyone tried making this flavour? Any tips or guidelines will be appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas

You should start with messing around with TFA root beer and TFA spearmint ... together in theory they should make wicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MAL

Bubblegum is particularly tricky! It's hard to find a "bubblegum" concentrate that's actually vapable. I have been tinkering quite a bit, tried all the bubblegum's I could find and have only found 1 that is worth using in a recipe, its Flavor West - Juicy Gum or Stick Gum. It's got a very wicks like flavour, hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

Creative flavors has a bubblegum flavor that tastes just like wicks. They use to offer 10 free 50ml samples of there concentrates, worth a try i guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-pink-bubble-gum.18233/

2% TFA Wintergreen OR 2% Nature's Flavors Organic Wintergreen
2% Vanillin (available ready-to-use here)
1% TFA Cinnamon Spice
1% FlavourArt Orange

I've added 2% TFA bubblegum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## notna

Vapeowave in Centurion has a Wacky Wicks flavour, smells like the real thing but haven't played with it yet.. 

Guy at shop said 4% WW & 2% cotton candy should do the trick..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morph699

Or you could just get 'Cool Ice Wicks' from Vapeowave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Never had Wicks Bubblegum before, but I know Clyrolinx sells a bubblegum flavour which I have used and is quite nice so maybe try that in a recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

s kajee said:


> hi guys, bought a bottle of this wicks bubblegum juice from a guy, now I'm hooked hahah. Has anyone tried making this flavour? Any tips or guidelines will be appreciated


Try bubblegum from clyrolinx, tastes just like wicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

HIC's Pink Bubblegum recipe is what you want. As stated earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thumptrump

I've tried to make a Wicks Flavoured bubblegum vape for some time now and worked out a recipe. 

The recipe I worked out that I was very satisfied with is:

Cly Bubblegum 2-3%
TFA Bubblegum 6%
INW Strawberry (Shisha) 5%
TFA Sweetener 1%

My thoughts on this was:

Cly Bubblegum - Gives you that Wicks type bubblegum flavour. It also has gives you a nice mouth feel. I have it at 2-3% depending on how strong you want that wicks flavour to come through. Dont go higher than 3%. 

TFA Bubblegum - I have a lot of experience with this flavour and together with the Cly Bubblegum it amplified the bubblegum experience. I left it at 6% but recommend not going higher because it will be a bit of bubblegum overkill. 

INW Strawberry (Shisha) - This is a cross between TFA Strawberry (Ripe) and TFA Strawberry. It is my go-to strawberry. In the recipe it adds more to the candy profile and used it in previous bubblegum recipes where it worked well to bring that extra something the recipe called for.

TFA Sweetener - Actually used this to gel all the flavours together a bit and not to necessarily sweeten it. Sweetener at 1% works well to amplify the Cly and TFA Bubblegum.

In the end It can be a shake and vape but I recommend steeping it for 2 days to soften that wicks element in the mix.

I'm pretty satisfied with the recipe but feel free to comment if you can add to the recipe.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Wow, informative first post @thumptrump , that recipe sounds great

Welcome to the forum
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

thumptrump said:


> I've tried to make a Wicks Flavoured bubblegum vape for some time now and worked out a recipe.
> 
> The recipe I worked out that I was very satisfied with is:
> 
> Cly Bubblegum 2-3%
> TFA Bubblegum 6%
> INW Strawberry (Shisha) 5%
> TFA Sweetener 1%
> 
> My thoughts on this was:
> 
> Cly Bubblegum - Gives you that Wicks type bubblegum flavour. It also has gives you a nice mouth feel. I have it at 2-3% depending on how strong you want that wicks flavour to come through. Dont go higher than 3%.
> 
> TFA Bubblegum - I have a lot of experience with this flavour and together with the Cly Bubblegum it amplified the bubblegum experience. I left it at 6% but recommend not going higher because it will be a bit of bubblegum overkill.
> 
> INW Strawberry (Shisha) - This is a cross between TFA Strawberry (Ripe) and TFA Strawberry. It is my go-to strawberry. In the recipe it adds more to the candy profile and used it in previous bubblegum recipes where it worked well to bring that extra something the recipe called for.
> 
> TFA Sweetener - Actually used this to gel all the flavours together a bit and not to necessarily sweeten it. Sweetener at 1% works well to amplify the Cly and TFA Bubblegum.
> 
> In the end It can be a shake and vape but I recommend steeping it for 2 days to soften that wicks element in the mix.
> 
> I'm pretty satisfied with the recipe but feel free to comment if you can add to the recipe.



Made this one last night - smells devine!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## goki

Rude Rudi said:


> Made this one last night - smells devine!!!!


Any updates?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

goki said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



It's good - a bit 'too' bubblegum for me but pleasant. I only drip and it's a nice switch but can see this as an adv as the bubblegum is very potent and gets monotonous... A good recipe though! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Awesome thanx @Rude Rudi. I want to whip up a batch next weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

goki said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



OK, I based my comments on the mix which I last tasted 2 weeks ago so I grabbed it this morning and have been vaping for the last hour or so.
I made this batch on 31/1 and it is now just on 4 weeks old and I must admit that it is a dam fine bubblegum vape!!! The strong wicks bubblegum flavour has no mellowed a bit and not so overpowering anymore. The strawberry is still as crisp and sweet as the day it was mixed and compliments this recipe beautifully.

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak

Mixed this up last night. Smells really strawberry-ish, but should still be a very lekker juice. I'll leave it to steep a couple of days and then give it a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak

Feedback on this recipe : It is awesome. It smells like it's going to kill you with sweetness and then once you start vaping it, it is actually very subtle. Vaped a tank today and I am very pleased with the outcome. I had it steeping for 4 days and could not wait any longer. I've left the rest to keep steeping so I'll check in again in a couple of days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

William Vermaak said:


> Feedback on this recipe : It is awesome. It smells like it's going to kill you with sweetness and then once you start vaping it, it is actually very subtle. Vaped a tank today and I am very pleased with the outcome. I had it steeping for 4 days and could not wait any longer. I've left the rest to keep steeping so I'll check in again in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, so this Strawberry bubblegum juice just gets better and better! I added it to my rotation for today and my word, it is stunning!!! This is now 6 weeks old and it is an absolute banger!!

The strawberry is as fresh as the day it was mixed and the bubblegum has now melded into a top notch vape!!!



@thumptrump @William Vermaak @goki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

If you do not like the wicks/wintergreen taste, I have added a great fruity bubblegum type recipe here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haruspex

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Try bubblegum from clyrolinx, tastes just like wicks


This! If you want Wicks Bubblegum flavor! Why go through a recipe if you can just get the bubblegum flavor from Clyrolinx (Wick Flavor), 3-3.5% -> Shake and Vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

haruspex said:


> This! If you want Wicks Bubblegum flavor! Why go through a recipe if you can just get the bubblegum flavor from Clyrolinx (Wick Flavor), 3-3.5% -> Shake and Vape!



The recipe is to take the bubblegum base form CLY and improve it as part of a bubblegum juice...that's the whole point. A single flavour is great but when used in a recipe makes it brilliant. It is like CAP Custard - great on it's own but 90% of it's use is in a recipe...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## haruspex

Rude Rudi said:


> The recipe is to take the bubblegum base form CLY and improve it as part of a bubblegum juice...that's the whole point. A single flavour is great but when used in a recipe makes it brilliant. It is like CAP Custard - great on it's own but 90% of it's use is in a recipe...



Makes sense. I'm a one-flavor-type-a-guy(diy'er). So if someone was looking for the 'Wicks quick fix' clyrolinx's bubblegum flavor is the bomb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

haruspex said:


> Makes sense. I'm a one-flavor-type-a-guy(diy'er). So if someone was looking for the 'Wicks quick fix' clyrolinx's bubblegum flavor is the bomb.


Haruspex: (in ancient Rome) a religious official who interpreted omens by inspecting the entrails of sacrificial animals.

With that job I would also have been a one flavour person.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

haruspex said:


> Makes sense. I'm a one-flavor-type-a-guy(diy'er). So if someone was looking for the 'Wicks quick fix' clyrolinx's bubblegum flavor is the bomb.



I agree - but to use it in a recipe makes it a nuclear bomb...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@s kajee here's a recipe by @bjorncoetsee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/517203

I haven't tried it but you could ask @bjorncoetsee for more information about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Agree with @haruspex . If you want pure wicks bubblegum use cly bubblegum. It's 100% wicks. Shake and vape.. It is however a very distinctive taste. Not an adv for me, but great once in a while. I generally drip it for an hour or so and then change cotton, and go on to something else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

s kajee said:


> now I'm hooked hahah


I see you in CT.
I have more than 100ml you can have for free if you can collect in Bellville.
Just bring a bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

KZOR said:


> I see you in CT.
> I have more than 100ml you can have for free if you can collect in Bellville.
> Just bring a bottle.



NNooooo and just placed an order from Clyrolinx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrassVape

Here is one that is quite a hit. Shake and vape for a strong bubblegum flavour or breathe to make the bubblegum flavour fade a bit. This was my first recipe with cly concentrate. I did find it get's better with steeping about a week.

2.5% CLY Grapfruit
3% CLY Bubblegum
1.5% Sweetener

Never thought grapfruit could be that good in a vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

